# kdebase-4.6 ¿hay forma de quitar konqueror?

## opotonil

Estoy probando rekonq y por lo menos a mi me da la sensacion de que es mas rapido que konqueror y mas compatible, al estar basado en webkit en vez de en khtml (vale que existe kwebkitpart).

Lo primero comentar que estoy utilizando portage-2.2* y kdebase esta instalado mediante sets.

Por lo que veo de konqueror dependen:

```

# equery depends konqueror

[ Searching for packages depending on konqueror... ]

kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.6.2 (!kdeprefix? >=kde-base/konqueror-4.6.2[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                            (kdeprefix? >=kde-base/konqueror-4.6.2:4.6[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/nsplugins-4.6.2 (!kdeprefix? >=kde-base/konqueror-4.6.2[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                         (kdeprefix? >=kde-base/konqueror-4.6.2:4.6[aqua=,kdeprefix])

```

Y de nsplugins:

```

# equery depends nsplugins

[ Searching for packages depending on nsplugins... ]

kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.6.2 (!kdeprefix? >=kde-base/nsplugins-4.6.2[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                            (kdeprefix? >=kde-base/nsplugins-4.6.2:4.6[aqua=,kdeprefix])

```

Pues nada, he desinstalado nsplugis y konqueror y los he comentado en el set correspondiente:

```

# cat /etc/portage/sets/kdebase-apps 

# Autogenerated by regenerate-files, DO NOT EDIT.

kde-base/dolphin

kde-base/kdepasswd

kde-base/kdialog

kde-base/keditbookmarks

kde-base/kfind

kde-base/kfmclient

#kde-base/konqueror

kde-base/konsole

kde-base/kwrite

kde-base/libkonq

#kde-base/nsplugins

kde-base/plasma-apps

```

Pero sigue intentando instalar ambos ebuilds:

```

# emerge -pv --update --deep --newuse @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] kde-base/konqueror-4.6.2  USE="bookmarks handbook svg (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -thumbnail" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ~] kde-base/nsplugins-4.6.2  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

¿No se suponia que esta era una de las ventajas de usar sets?

Gracias y salu2.

PD: mas que nada es curiosidad tampoco es que me moleste tener instalado konqueror, que esta muy integrado en kde aunque parece funcionar todo bien.

----------

## pelelademadera

yo no tengo konqueror

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # emerge -pv konqueror
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

es un tema de flags...

----------

## pelelademadera

perdon que deje a medias, pero tenes compilado kdebase-startkde o kde-meta?

----------

## gringo

en caso de que hayas instalado @kdebase-apps si tienes que eliminar konqueror de ahi pero además lo que tienes que hacer es eliminar konqueror del ebuild del kdebase-meta, ya que depende explícitamente de este.

copia el ebuild a un overlay local, elimina la entrada y arreando.

 *Quote:*   

> ¿No se suponia que esta era una de las ventajas de usar sets? 

 

realmente no ( creo yo ...), se usa para eso pero los sets son mas bien para instalar de una tacada paquetes que no tienen porque tener dependencias entre ellos.

saluetes

----------

## opotonil

@pelelademadera creo que esa es la cuestion que tu tienes instaldo kdebase-startkde y yo tengo instalado kdebase-meta, a pesar de estar instalado como un set.

@gringo la idea con la que me quede cuando lei sobre sets, hace ya tiempo, era que sustituirian a los meta permitiendo mayor flexibilidad o personalizacion, pero o no lo entendi bien o es cosa de que portage-2.2* no es estable aun... por lo menos por ahora tienes toda la razon, ya que mirando el set @kdebase:

```

$ cat /etc/portage/sets/kdebase

# Autogenerated by regenerate-files, DO NOT EDIT.

kde-base/kdebase-meta

@kdebase-apps

@kdebase-runtime

@kdebase-workspace

```

Lo primero que hace es instalar kdebase-meta, asi que... lo tendran, pero yo no le acabo de ver el sentido a los sets.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> realmente no ( creo yo ...), se usa para eso pero los sets son mas bien para instalar de una tacada paquetes que no tienen porque tener dependencias entre ellos.
> 
> 

 

¿No se supone que un paquete meta hace lo mismo? instalar de una tacada paquetes que no tienen porque tener dependencias entre ellos.

Gracias y salu2.Last edited by opotonil on Fri May 06, 2011 11:32 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pelelademadera

es que si instalaste kde-meta, te instala konkeror xq es una parte de kde. o sea, te va a instalar todo lo que se considera de kde...

----------

## opotonil

Si, @pelelademadera tienes toda la razon y se que con los meta de toda la vida es asi, pero como comento pense que con los sets se permitia una mayor personalizacion. Pero esta claro que lo entendi mal, a ver si localizo y leo otra vez la documentacion sobre sets por que como digo por ahora no les encuentro demasiado sentido...

Gracias y salu2.

----------

## opotonil

Como prueba he hecho lo siguiente:

Lo primero la salida actual de un depclean ya que lo tengo pendiente y hay cosas que ya no son necesarias:

```

# emerge -p --depclean

...

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 2.6.36-r8 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 2.6.37-r4 

 x11-proto/xf86miscproto

    selected: 0.9.3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.3 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8

```

Edito el set @kdebase comentando kdebase-meta de forma que queda asi:

```

# cat /etc/portage/sets/kdebase

# Autogenerated by regenerate-files, DO NOT EDIT.

#kde-base/kdebase-meta

@kdebase-apps

@kdebase-runtime

@kdebase-workspace

```

Edito el set @kdebase-apps comentando konqueror y nsplugins de forma que queda asi:

```

# cat /etc/portage/sets/kdebase-apps 

# Autogenerated by regenerate-files, DO NOT EDIT.

kde-base/dolphin

kde-base/kdepasswd

kde-base/kdialog

kde-base/keditbookmarks

kde-base/kfind

kde-base/kfmclient

#kde-base/konqueror

kde-base/konsole

kde-base/kwrite

kde-base/libkonq

#kde-base/nsplugins

kde-base/plasma-apps

```

A continuacion otro depclean:

```

# emerge -p --depclean

...

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 2.6.36-r8 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 2.6.37-r4 

 x11-proto/xf86miscproto

    selected: 0.9.3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kdebase-meta

    selected: 4.6.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/freespacenotifier

    selected: 4.6.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/nsplugins

    selected: 4.6.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/konqueror

    selected: 4.6.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/svgpart

    selected: 4.6.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: kde-base/konqueror-4.6.2 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8 kde-base/svgpart-4.6.2 kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.6.2 kde-base/nsplugins-4.6.2 x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.3 kde-base/freespacenotifier-4.6.2

```

Por lo que veo se comporta mas o menos como esperaba, desinstala konqueror, nsplugins y svgpart que es dependencia de konqueror:

```

# equery depends svgpart

[ Searching for packages depending on svgpart... ]

kde-base/konqueror-4.6.2 (svg & !kdeprefix? >=kde-base/svgpart-4.6.2[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                         (svg&kdeprefix? >=kde-base/svgpart-4.6.2:4.6[aqua=,kdeprefix])

```

Lo unico que tambien desinstala freespacenotifier que por lo que veo depende directamente de kdebase-meta:

```

# equery depends freespacenotifier

[ Searching for packages depending on freespacenotifier... ]

kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.6.2 (!kdeprefix? >=kde-base/freespacenotifier-4.6.2[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                            (kdeprefix? >=kde-base/freespacenotifier-4.6.2:4.6[aqua=,kdeprefix])

```

No se si que el comportamiento haya sido mas o menos el que esperaba es casualidad, o no y simplemente se les ha pasado incluir freespacenotifier en uno de los sets. Por ahora lo dejo todo como estaba.

Salu2.

----------

## pelelademadera

instala startkde, y todo lo que quieras, menos lo que dependa de konqueror y listo...

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> la idea con la que me quede cuando lei sobre sets, hace ya tiempo, era que sustituirian a los meta permitiendo mayor flexibilidad o personalizacion, pero o no lo entendi bien o es cosa de que portage-2.2* no es estable aun

 

asi es como lo entiendo yo tb., se supone que el día que portage2.2 sea estable los sets sustituiran a los metapaquetes, creo que antes no me expliqué bien del todo.

Creo que ahora mismo lo de los sets está en standby, creo que los únicos que hacen uso intensivo de los sets son los de kde y nadie se ha parado en pulirlo mas. 

Que convivan los sets y los meta lo único que crea es confusión en mi opinión, y viendo esto me temo que lo sets están muertos :

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/glep/glep-0021.html

saluetes

----------

## opotonil

Despues de preguntar, con mi penoso ingles, en los foros ingleses por los sets parece ser que continuan en desarrollo... asi que cuando tenga tiempo jugueteare un poco con ellos, teniendo especial cuidado con las actualizaciones que impliquen a kde.

Salu2.

----------

